

Bill Gates offers the world a physics lesson - TriinT
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10286732-56.html

======
andreyf
Um, but you need to install Silverlight to see them? Does this man do
_anything_ without at least some kind tiny piece of ulterior motive?

Unrelated, this is a great biography of Richard Feinman:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3164300309410618119>

~~~
endtime
>Does this man do anything without at least some kind tiny piece of ulterior
motive?

Nope. The billions of dollars of donations to protection against malaria is
simply to keep more people alive to buy Office, I'm sure.

~~~
freetard
He has stocks in the companies he's donating to to find a cure for malaria.

~~~
mellampudi
Can you name some companies in which he has stocks ? He is doing something
good. Appreciate it if you can. And hopefully you know that he has promised to
give away most of his wealth to charity. Even if it requires silver light,
ain't it better than not having the videos available to you at all ? Also, it
is a part of windows research team work. If google can force you to not use
ie, why can't windows research team force you to use their technology ? And
this is my general observation. People liking linux or similar *nix systems,
take it too personally, and start cribbing at anything and everything
microsoft does. It Doesn't matter to them if it is actually good stuff.

Well, I would anyways want you to substantiate your claim that bill gates has
shares in those drug companies and that he is actually making more money from
investing in those companies than the charity he is giving away on those
drugs.

------
Dilpil
And a brilliant lesson in marketing a platform to first adopters as well.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Not so sure about that. It was rather obvious that the discussions about
"Silverlight only" would overshadow the release of the video at least in all
the technical circles. Offering the videos in more than one format - so people
with Silverlight could have gotten advanced features while others still could
have watched it would have been a lot better marketing.

------
phugoid
Can someone explain whether we might in theory watch the video using
moonlight?

From Ubuntu I tried installing moonlight-plugin-mozilla (I assume this
installs Microsoft Media Pack), and spoofing my Agent as IE 8; that got me a
different version of the page where I can only click to "Install [Silverlight]
and go to Project Tuva".

------
zmonkeyz
Damn I thought he was going to dive into a vault full of gold coins without
getting hurt. :/

------
ryne
If Microsoft doesn't use Silverlight, do you expect Adobe to? Or rather they'd
use something as tentative is HTML5's video tags? Sure it's annoying but it's
to be expected.

